# Puente-H, no puedo hacerlo funcionar



## elfutre2 (Abr 2, 2009)

Amigos del foro, como están?
les comento mi problema, armé un puente H, para controlar un motor de CC, el problema es que apenas lo probe, me explotó todo. el diagrama basicamente consiste en un 555 que estaba en 50 hz como mucho, no lo puse muy rapido (en frecuencia), eso iba a un 4047 que invertia una salida de la otra, y cada salida a un driver que controlaba los mosfet (irf830), los driver son tc4420. el problema es que no se si quizás causé un corto entre los mosfet, o qué hize mal. He buscado mucha información acerca de esto y no lo he logrado hacer funcionar. tambien en el foro lei que sugieren los driver IR2110 o 2117, pero no entiendo mucho lo de Lin (lowin) y Hin (highin), y creo que son de medio puente. necesito que me aconsejen como montarlo, o me pasen algun circuito de puente completo, en realidad no es para un motor, sino para generar una onda cuadrada, tipo ac. obviamente previo a rectificar Ac. no supero NUNCA los 200 volts, y el consumo es un amper, exagerando.
espero que me puedan ayudar. saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Abr 3, 2009)

Hola elfutre2, es recomendable que postees el diagrama que usaste y el que armaste para poder conocer que tienes. 
Como comentario, debido al alto voltaje que estas manejando es probable que no estes considerando ciertas precauciones al momento de operar los Mosfet, estos tienen tolerancias en el Gate para voltajes elevados.
Espero puedas postear el diagrama para poder ayudar.
Saludos


----------



## elfutre2 (Abr 3, 2009)

Gracias por responder. Aca te dejo un diagrama medio precario, pero así es como lo hice. obvie en el diagrama las masas y vcc de los integrados, pero obviamente los conecté. los driver son los tc4420 y el 4047 tiene las salidas invertidas una a la otra. la idea es generar una onda cuadrada. el capacitor uqe se observa arriba es de filtro de ripple de la fuente.
Les agradezco de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola elfutre2, como comentario supongo sabes que para aplicaciones como las que quieres manejar es necesario implementar componentes complementarios. Es decir, tener Mosfet de canal N y canal P. No pueden ser ambos del mismo canal ya que no se controlan por corriente si no por voltaje.
El diagrama que te adjunto puede ser usado para tu proyecto tomando en consideración cambiar algunos valores de resistencias y los BJT. Lo que si es áltamente importante es que consigas los Mosfet complementarios.
Puedes visitar WWW.IRF.COM para conocer que Mosfets pueden servirte y como pedirlos en las tiendas de electrónica de tu ciudad. Considera que deben por lo menos manejar el doble de voltaje unos 400V y la corriente puede ser superior a los 4Amp.
Espero esta información te sirva de algo, y cualquier cosa posteas.
Saludos


----------



## elfutre2 (Abr 4, 2009)

Hay algo que no entiendo mucho, en el circuito que posteaste son transistores bjt, no? Yo necesito hacerlo con mosfet. No me es dificil conseguir ningun tipo de componente. asiqe probaré usar los complementarios como me dijiste. grave error mío, estaba usando todos de canal n iguales. Con respecto al circuito, los de canal p se activan con un estado negativo y los canal n al revez? como sería? si pudieses explicarme eso te lo agradecería. Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Abr 4, 2009)

En el diagrama que te postee, los transistores son Mosfet solo que los bjt están puestos para activar cada lado del puente. El diagrama no está complicado de seguir, pero es muy específico para la aplicación del autor.
En tu caso podrías usarlo tal cual, solo que las resistencias y los BJT tendrían que soportar los 200V.
El canal N se activa con voltajes positivos superiores al voltaje de activación de la compuerta( G ) con respecto a la fuente( S ), y es específico para cada tipo de mosfet, es decir, habrán mosfet que se activan con 3V, otros con 5V, y así por el estilo. Los del Canal P operan de forma similar a los BJT PNP, requieren un voltaje de activación (polarización) entre la G y el S. Hay que prestar especial atención a este voltaje de G a S para los de canal P ya que igual tienen un límite máximo, que en tu caso yo creo que está más que elevado. Te adjunto el pdf donde viene el diagrama del puente esperando te explique un poco mejor lo que quieres saber.
Saludos


----------



## xhhhx (Jul 3, 2009)

necesito ayuda con tu pdf!  lo que has colgado nose que mosfet utilizar. .mira necesito un puente h que haga funcionar un motor de 4A xfas es urgente!


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 3, 2009)

La ayuda se te puede brindar, pero por tu nick comprendo que solo entraste a este foro a solucionar tu problema y una vez resuelto ya no importa lo demás.

http://www.irf.com/technical-información/appnotes.htm#motion
http://www.irf.com/product-información/imotion/gdic.html

Los números me encantaría proporcionártelos pero no los conozco, y creo que ni así te sería de utilidad ya que depende mucho de las electrónicas de tu ciudad y de lo que manejen.
Te aconsejo revisar bien a fondo las páginas y de ahí sacar lo que necesites.
Saludos


----------



## xhhhx (Jul 3, 2009)

No habia otro, ademas , son mis iniciales(Henry Herrera Hidalgo)...bueno eso no importa, dime...recien estoy en esto...1ª de electronica...puedes ayudarme? gracias ....ahhhhhhhhhh.....aqui en piura stam too..y si no hago un pedido....el diagrama es el mismo q has posteado..


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, perdona el comentario anterior. Un detalle, todas estás páginas las he econtrado solo googleando. Espero te sirvan, de lo contrario explicate un poco mejor.


> "aqui en piura stam too..y si no hago un pedido"


 no entendí, son electrónicas?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/puente-h-l293d-lm298-mosfet-913/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about1480.htmlhttp://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=23454.0
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17098.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/puente-h-4-mosfets-canal-n-gate-driver-ic-10192/

Posibles MOSFETs para el puente:
https://ec.irf.com/v6/en/US/adirect/ir?cmd=eneNavigation&N=0+4294841672+4294852589+4294873456 --->*Canal N*
https://ec.irf.com/v6/en/US/adirect/ir?cmd=eneNavigation&N=0+4294841671+4294852589+4294873320 --->*Canal P*
https://ec.irf.com/v6/en/US/adirect/ir?cmd=eneNavigation&N=0+4294837793+4294837544+4294837550 --->*Puentes H*

Saludos


----------



## IngElcPuc (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola:

Hace poco hice un proyecto para la universidad en el que controlabamos un autito con un puente H y un modulador de pulsos. Cuando investigabamos los circuitos encontré el puente H que te estoy posteando, usa transistores tip31 y tip32 que según sé pueden soportar corrientes de hasta 5A. La entradas son digitales y los diodos que utiliza son 1n4004. La alimentación que se sugería para el circuito es de 7,2 v para un motor de CC de 6v, pero puedes variar la alimentación siguiendo las especificaciones de los transistores para que no se quemen. Aquí te envío los datasheet.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/I/P/3/TIP31.shtml
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/I/P/3/TIP32.shtml

Aquí está el circuito del puente H.

http://img131.imageshack.us/i/puenteh.jpg/

Ojalá sirva de algo.


----------



## nobert (Oct 14, 2009)

Cordial saludo, anexo paper que en la web por google puede encontrarse como paper_063 esto es mas o menos lo que estoy haciendo como proyecto universitario, lo que quiero es obtener a la salida de un puente H un voltaje pico-pico de forma pulsante, variando la tensión en la alimentación a los mosfet y variando en frecuencia en la señal de entrada de sus compuertas, he intentando varios métodos pero no he obtenido lo que se quiere, por ejemplo si alimento los mosfet con 12 Vdc, obtengo a la salida del puente 24 Vpp pulsante, que método me recomendarian o si pueden postearme algún circuito, en espera de su colaboración.


----------

